# What should I look for when hiring someone for lessons?



## Sunchild (Apr 9, 2006)

As I stated in a previous post, I'm fairly new to golfing. I've only played a few times and it was casual, but I had so much fun. I'd like to hire someone to teach me, but I'm not sure what to look for. Can anyone offer tips?


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Find a “PGA PRO” with equipment to videotape your stance/swing and record the session. I’ve been playing for 24 years and every year or 2 I’ll go for a refresher course.
A while back, I developed a bad slice and that’s when I decided to take my first lesson.
I should have taken one 24 years ago.

I’ll review the tape no and then to keep from going back to the old habits I had.
Learn the proper grip, stance, swing plane right away it the best advice I can give you.

Here in Canada, we have a golf store called Golftown 

http://www.golftown.com/

and each one of these is equipped with the monitors/screens and video equipment for lessons.
Along with a CPGA PRO.


----------

